# New live aboards heading out May 4, 2011



## SusanBob (Apr 29, 2011)

After working for 32 years as a state Park Ranger Bob & I will be living on our 25' Pacific Seacraft. We will be raising the mast & put Heron in the water May 4th. We got the boat Aug 2007, but she needed lots of work. After 3 years of renovating, she's got new life. She hasn't been in water for 10 years or more. We are sooooo glad to be here. Susie


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

good luck,this is a great forum,welcome!


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Have fun out there!...Got her on a trailer or floating down? Where you all headed east or west?...North or South?...If your in Iowa after another winter like that then I've a good guess...don't bring any hitchhiking Michiganders with you...


----------



## SusanBob (Apr 29, 2011)

*Sailing down the river...*

We will be putting the sailboat into the river at Lake Pepin, MN and sailing south. We will cut over to Kentucky Lakes at Cairo, IL and then south down the Tenn Tom Waterway & out into the Gulf. No hitchhikers for us. We don't have room on the 25' sailboat. LOL
Bob & Susie's Big Adventure


----------



## SabrinaKS (Jan 30, 2008)

*flooding at Cairo*

Will the massive flooding and potential blowing of the levy at Cairo by the Corp of Engineers affect your plans?


----------



## SusanBob (Apr 29, 2011)

*Flooding on the Mississippi*

We don't see the flooding as a problem. We won't be in that area until August so we are hoping all will be back to normal by then. We will go to Plan B if there is a problem. Plan B - hold up until all danger is clear. Glad to meet you, SabrinaKS.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, already started a great blog! I've subscribed to your feed and will be following you. What's your name on Youtube?

You know that you're stuck now. You have to make videos and take lots of pictures so that we can all follow you!


----------



## SusanBob (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad to have you check out or blog. Hope you stay in touch. Sorry, but as far as I know, we don't have a youtube name, but all the videos have been posted on out blogspot site. More later... Bob & Susie


----------



## unomio (Jun 8, 2007)

*Safe journey!*

From another Bob and Sue--we've lived aboard for five years now and boy, do you have a great adventure ahead of you!

Sue


----------

